# Skyrim Class



## Sdot

What class do you attempt to play in skyrim?

I feel like they force you to play a warrior type thing.


----------



## skidude

You aren't forced to do anything. You could be a warrior with a two-handed greatsword or a mace and a shield or you could be a battlemage with a dagger in one hand and a spell in another. Or you could dual-wield spells. You essentially be what you want without having the burden of being forced to choose a strict class early in the game.


----------



## Sdot

I just wasn't doing it right, I figured it out.


----------



## Turbo10

they dont force you to do anything, atm im playing a nord heavy armour+two hander. After that a dark elf thief then probably a breton mage


----------



## Sdot

Turbo10 said:


> they dont force you to do anything, atm im playing a nord heavy armour+two hander. After that a dark elf thief then probably a breton mage



i realized that, i was just doing what i wanted to do wrong.


----------



## Masterfulks

I felt like the in game descriptions of the classes did not really help much. I just picked one and started. You start with some basic spells and weapons, so you have options from the start.

The perk system is a little heavy. I'm going to have to do some reading before I start spending points.


----------



## Aastii

I am currently an orc heavy armour + dual mace berserker 

I will be honest - I am severely underpowered because damage is only slightly above a 2-hander, but I don't have block, however I am finding the challenge a lot of fun. The entire game is superb


----------



## Motorcharge

Nord with heavy armor and two handed weapons. 1 handed with a torch in caves, wtb a pipboy light lol

I'll likely roll an orc the same way but back the empire and probably a 3rd using magic/summoning.

Whole game is amazing, but horses suck compared to Oblivion.


----------



## linkin

I'm downloading the game as we speak, are there any archer classes?


----------



## jonnyp11

when i started i felt like going berserker and picked orc, then played around for an hour and decided to use magic, so now i'm a fire shooting dragonborn orc, sounds funny, but works fine, just not as much magica as i would have had.



> I'm downloading the game as we speak, are there any archer classes?



i think there may have been one class with a archery perk, but not sure, but all of them should be fine with it.

EDIT: Kajiit and Redguard start out with 5 more levels on archery while the Wood Elf has 10 extra levels, but overall to me the redguard loks to be the best of the three

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Classes_(Skyrim)


----------



## Kewl Munky

Redguard heavy armor two hander here. Game is excellent except the random crashes >.>


----------



## Motorcharge

linkin said:


> I'm downloading the game as we speak, are there any archer classes?



there are no classes, you develop skills based on what you decid to use then on level ups you're given point to put into perks based around skills that you've been using.

They decided to get rid of classes and let you form your own based on what develops naturally as you play.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Picked a Wood Elf... just started and made it to the first town so I'm still deciding on what I'd like to develop her into. I'm thinking a stealth archer with light armours. Hint of magic as well, though I'm unsure which path of magic.


----------



## Troncoso

I'm a nord. So far light armor and 1h weapons. I use a fair bit of magic, though I'm not sure I'm going to invest training into it. Fantastic game so far. I honestly didn't think it would be this good.


----------



## Kewl Munky

Anybody know if there is another patch in the works?


----------



## Masterfulks

Kewl Munky said:


> Anybody know if there is another patch in the works?



I'm sure there will be another patch. With such a huge game there will be errors.

Last night I fell under some stairs in a fort somehow. I couldn't get out, and there was an enemy nearby so I couldn't fast travel my way out of it. I had to reload a previous save.


----------



## Aastii

Indeed. I just killed some big ass spider, it sank into the floor, disappeared for a few seconds then came back up out of the floor all beam me up Scotty like behind me


----------



## ScottALot

Khajiit, usually end up using bow.


----------



## Shane

Guys does skyrim carry on a story from Oblivion?...or is it a game on its own so to speak?

Ive never played Oblivion,Still expensive on Steam though. :/


----------



## ScottALot

Nevakonaza said:


> Guys does skyrim carry on a story from Oblivion?...or is it a game on its own so to speak?
> 
> Ive never played Oblivion,Still expensive on Steam though. :/



The Elder Scrolls games are always different stories, usually in different regions of the Elder Scrolls world.







So yes, it's an entirely new game.


----------



## Motorcharge

Skyrim is 200 years after Oblivion and in a totally different realm.


----------



## Troncoso

Motorcharge said:


> Skyrim is 200 years after Oblivion and in a totally different realm.



Not a different realm. It's in the same world, even the same continent. Just above where oblivion took place.


----------



## Motorcharge

Troncoso said:


> Not a different realm. It's in the same world, even the same continent. Just above where oblivion took place.



realm, region, whatever.


----------



## linkin

So I chose wood elf in the end, except I made my character a little more manly with bigger cheekbones and scares and warpaint. Yeah.

Loving the bows and arrows as well, being a sneaky bastard killing people with one arrow.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

linkin said:


> So I chose wood elf in the end, except I made my character a little more manly with bigger cheekbones and scares and warpaint. Yeah.
> 
> Loving the bows and arrows as well, being a sneaky bastard killing people with one arrow.



+1! I was a bit hesitant at first, but looking at some of the skills you can get in archery with a base of 25 from the start... it's going to be AWESOME to sneak around and pick them off one by one.

I'm still dabbling with the majicks to see which I like most, I do want to invest a tad into those... I'm thinking the healing for when the CQC comes into play.


----------



## Aastii

Anyone else find the dragons so annoying to kill?

This won't affect you archers, but for anyone that goes melee or mage, you can't do a thing without getting breathed on until 50% when they land, but even then you get destroyed by the huge damage


----------



## NyxCharon

Aastii said:


> Anyone else find the dragons so annoying to kill?
> 
> This won't affect you archers, but for anyone that goes melee or mage, you can't do a thing without getting breathed on until 50% when they land, but even then you get destroyed by the huge damage



Not really. I have a 200% bonus on the speed of magika regenerating and I've managed quite well with some decent destruction spells.  At first I did though, took me like 30 minutes to kill one. Now It's just a couple minutes in most cases. Dragon shouts help too.


----------



## Aastii

NyxCharon said:


> Not really. I have a 200% bonus on the speed of magika regenerating and I've managed quite well with some decent destruction spells.  At first I did though, took me like 30 minutes to kill one. Now It's just a couple minutes in most cases. Dragon shouts help too.



pfft, try it with dual wield 1H weapons


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> Anyone else find the dragons so annoying to kill?
> 
> This won't affect you archers, but for anyone that goes melee or mage, you can't do a thing without getting breathed on until 50% when they land, but even then you get destroyed by the huge damage



nah not really, im mainly melee but i have a bow on me for hunting and dragons. You can just avoid them anyway or wait till they land, trick to getting out of the way of their breath is to just take cover really


----------



## Troncoso

I agree. Without a bow, you are more or less SOL. Though what was awesome is my horse attacked a dragon whole I sure it abs my horse just would not die. It was crazy....then a troll killed it. I thought my horse couldn't die til then


----------



## ScottALot

Aastii said:


> Anyone else find the dragons so annoying to kill?
> 
> This won't affect you archers, but for anyone that goes melee or mage, you can't do a thing without getting breathed on until 50% when they land, but even then you get destroyed by the huge damage



Melee - While it's in the air, charge your dragon shout (Whirlwind Sprint). When it lands, it will face you and semi-lock on to you and prepare to breathe fire. (by semi-lock, I mean if you move, it will follow you more slowly than normal). Whirlwind Sprint past it and melee to your heart's content before it takes off again. Rinse and repeat.

Mage - While it's way up in the air, you can't do much to it. I suggest healing spells while it's taking its sweet time up in the air. Usually, it passes over you pretty close once or twice before landing. During those passes, you can get some casting time at it. When it does land, I suggest an Unrelenting Force shout (if that's the name of it) when it begins to breathe fire. Then it will momentarily give you time to cast and get a good strafing distance.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> I agree. Without a bow, you are more or less SOL. Though what was awesome is my horse attacked a dragon whole I sure it abs my horse just would not die. It was crazy....then a troll killed it. I thought my horse couldn't die til then



no!!!

thank you for telling me that, my horse has been taking a beating and just carrying on. If it can die better let it take it a bit easier. Do you know if it heals over time?


----------



## Kewl Munky

Troncoso said:


> I agree. Without a bow, you are more or less SOL. Though what was awesome is my horse attacked a dragon whole I sure it abs my horse just would not die. It was crazy....then a troll killed it. I thought my horse couldn't die til then



A sabre cat killed my horse with like four attacks, I was very upset 

Also I'm a two hand meleer and I have been able to kill dragon pretty easily. Just run around until it lands, then beat the shit out of it. When it tries to use it's fire I just use my force shout to make him stop.


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> no!!!
> 
> thank you for telling me that, my horse has been taking a beating and just carrying on. If it can die better let it take it a bit easier. Do you know if it heals over time?



I couldn't say. It may not and that's why the troll killed it so easy. But I seriously fought that dragon for a good 5 minutes. Every time it landed my horse would go at it. The dragon would breathe it's fire and my horse wouldn't care. haha.



> A sabre cat killed my horse with like four attacks, I was very upset
> 
> Also I'm a two hand meleer and I have been able to kill dragon pretty easily. Just run around until it lands, then beat the shit out of it. When it tries to use it's fire I just use my force shout to make him stop.



Well then. I didn't know that shouting would do anything. That definitely would make it easier, if it stopped the fire.


----------



## jonnyp11

my horse was kickin but and takin names, or at least untill i didn't see that a ledge that appeared small turned out to be a good 50ft  As far as dragons i haven't fought any yet, but my bro has killed like 4, but i have more words, but i can't use them, luckily i found an inn and got a bounty for a dragon that is close to death by a fire shooting, dragon shouting, Werewolf, enchanted axe wielding, orc, a.k.a. Senor Bada$$

Does anyone know where to go or how to get the Dragon Scale armors i keep seeing while loading. reminded me that i love how short the loads are, compared to other games, couch cough RAGE cough, that even when installed where either as long or longer and more common.


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> Anyone else find the dragons so annoying to kill?
> 
> This won't affect you archers, but for anyone that goes melee or mage, you can't do a thing without getting breathed on until 50% when they land, but even then you get destroyed by the huge damage



I'm an archer so yeah, really irritating. They aren't so powerful though, especially the ones just called "Dragon" - but the ones with names are much harder and when you find them I suggest you have a companion or some backup. I love how everyone, even enemies, drops everything to fight the dragon, they can deal a lot of damage to it and get themselves killed, leaving you to finish it off and not have to worry about damned bandits or mages.

I've now got a full set of dwarven armour, some superior. So I'm a heavy armour/archer/ guy. Also use some swords & magic from time to time.

Also joined the thieves guild. I think I've killed about 5 dragons now, 2 or 3 with names and the rest just generic.

Loving the game so far except for the random low framerate. I guess my shiny new 6850 and some new drivers will help.

I also love the complete lack of worthless achievements, it's just you and the game. No bullcrap.


----------



## Kewl Munky

linkin said:


> I'm an archer so yeah, really irritating. They aren't so powerful though, especially the ones just called "Dragon" - but the ones with names are much harder and when you find them I suggest you have a companion or some backup. I love how everyone, even enemies, drops everything to fight the dragon, they can deal a lot of damage to it and get themselves killed, leaving you to finish it off and not have to worry about damned bandits or mages.
> 
> I've now got a full set of dwarven armour, some superior. So I'm a heavy armour/archer/ guy. Also use some swords & magic from time to time.
> 
> Also joined the thieves guild. I think I've killed about 5 dragons now, 2 or 3 with names and the rest just generic.
> 
> Loving the game so far except for the random low framerate. I guess my shiny new 6850 and some new drivers will help.
> 
> I also love the complete lack of worthless achievements, it's just you and the game. No bullcrap.



I made myself a full set of dwarven armor, a dwarven warhammer and bow. Also used the grindstones and workbenches to upgrade them all. I love the mohawk helmet it has ^_^

How do you get into the thieves guild? I've stolen a decent amount of stuff and haven't been contacted.


----------



## linkin

Kewl Munky said:


> I made myself a full set of dwarven armor, a dwarven warhammer and bow. Also used the grindstones and workbenches to upgrade them all. I love the mohawk helmet it has ^_^
> 
> How do you get into the thieves guild? I've stolen a decent amount of stuff and haven't been contacted.



You have to go to Riften, I believe it's the east most city/town.

Not gonna spoil anything,but I got this Nightingale armour. It's very stealthy/thiefy light armour, so I'm putting all my points into light armour now as it allows me to move faster...

Also bought a house in Whiterun after helping the stormcloaks take it over, and stashed all my gear. Shame about not wearing the dwarven armour, I coughed up for a helmet and gauntlets that each had a 20% bow damage increase. I hate mixing and matching armour though, just looks weird.


----------



## diduknowthat

I run around with light armor, magic in one hand and a mace in another. However, does anyone else (who plays it on PC), find it ridiculously retarded that left click attacks with the right hand and right click attacks with the left hand. I've fiddled around with it but I can't seem to get them switched...

Also it's insanely hard to change between a bow and a sword + magic combo.


----------



## Troncoso

diduknowthat said:


> I run around with light armor, magic in one hand and a mace in another. However, does anyone else (who plays it on PC), find it ridiculously retarded that left click attacks with the right hand and right click attacks with the left hand. I've fiddled around with it but I can't seem to get them switched...
> 
> Also it's insanely hard to change between a bow and a sword + magic combo.



YES!!!!! I hate that. And at first it wouldn't let me equip a weapon in my right hand, but that fixed itself.now I can't put a weapon in my left. Haha. 

I don't have any problem switching to bow. I just hit the favorites button, pick the bow and hit 'e'
Edit: actually, with my g9x, I could create a profile to switch the buttons...though its I just want to click on something, I'd hage to right click.....dang....


----------



## linkin

Thought I'd share some pics


----------



## Mia

=( You're all making me jealous!!

Ugh! Wish I could play, this looks amazing!


----------



## Turbo10

thank armour looks badass, im level 30 and just made a set of Ebony armour, got it upto epic and an ebony battleaxe. Every set of armour looks awesome in Skyrim theyve done an amazing job


----------



## jonnyp11

just wondering, have y'all had like any human contact since skyrim came out  ? i just can't wait till next week, will get so far in that game.


----------



## Kewl Munky

Got to solitude and see they have materials to make Orc armor and weapons. Just need one more level up so I can select the perk and I should have a full set plus warhammer and bow soon ^_^.

Also, isn't it ironic that there is dwarven stuff but no dwarves?


----------



## Turbo10

jonnyp11 said:


> just wondering, have y'all had like any human contact since skyrim came out  ? i just can't wait till next week, will get so far in that game.



haha no, ive ranked up 50 hours since it came out and no human contact ;D apart from my mum and dad



Kewl Munky said:


> Got to solitude and see they have materials to make Orc armor and weapons. Just need one more level up so I can select the perk and I should have a full set plus warhammer and bow soon ^_^.
> 
> Also, isn't it ironic that there is dwarven stuff but no dwarves?



yeah thats to do with lore, the Dwemer (Dwarves) died out a long time ago, there was a ghost of one in Morrowind and there was the last Dwarf in Morrowind too. The technology is still lying around as there is ruins and stuff so it kind of makes sense lore-wise that Dwarven armour is craftable.


----------



## linkin

I need 60 smithing to get arcane smith perk so I can upgrade my Nightingale armour  Lots of smithing and training smithing for me... I hope it's worth it.

Also I've got dragon souls coming out the ass, dragons appearing everywhere. I have like 5 souls and no shouts to unlock.


----------



## Troncoso

You guys and your massive hours of gameplay. I'm hoping to get a free day this weekend to play til fall over.

I've had so much fun with this game so far. I am overhauling on one handed weapons. Though, I'm trying to train a bit in magic and archery because those are both very useful.


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn I want to play soo much!!!!!!!

I have bought the game and it is sitting on my desk, but I have 7 college assignments to work through before I even think about installing it 

Hmmph


----------



## Turbo10

WOO just got to 90 smithing and can make daedric armour, the only downaside is that each piece of armour or weapon needs a daedra heart and they arnt exactly common


----------



## 4NGU$

Turbo10 said:


> WOO just got to 90 smithing and can make daedric armour, the only downaside is that each piece of armour or weapon needs a daedra heart and they arnt exactly common



there is a dark elf at the collage in winter-helm, he has 2 for sale 

also only at Level 11 but I'm a Argonian with lvl 40 one handed skill( dual wield of mace/axe or shield and Lvl 30 destruction magic and my heavy and light amour skills are both around lvl 25 

went argonian as i like to be able to breath underwater  

and I have managed to kill one of the dragons that aren't part of the main quest, using magic and a staff of shock.

the game is great sooo much to do


----------



## Turbo10

4NGU$ said:


> there is a dark elf at the collage in winter-helm, he has 2 for sale
> 
> also only at Level 11 but I'm a Argonian with lvl 40 one handed skill( dual wield of mace/axe or shield and Lvl 30 destruction magic and my heavy and light amour skills are both around lvl 25
> 
> went argonian as i like to be able to breath underwater
> 
> and I have managed to kill one of the dragons that aren't part of the main quest, using magic and a staff of shock.
> 
> the game is great sooo much to do



hm well 2 daedra hearts would be great, but since im not a magic user and i dont want to join the college there is no way to get in :/


----------



## Kewl Munky

Found two funny graphical glitches but didn't get screenshots. In one forest I found two trees floating in mid air, and in the lake around riften the water stopped being rendered so it looked as though I was swimming in the air.


----------



## Troncoso

Kewl Munky said:


> Found two funny graphical glitches but didn't get screenshots. In one forest I found two trees floating in mid air, and in the lake around riften the water stopped being rendered so it looked as though I was swimming in the air.



I found climbing up mountains on horse, If I jump right, I can float up the mountain quite a distance


----------



## linkin

Turbo10 said:


> hm well 2 daedra hearts would be great, but since im not a magic user and i dont want to join the college there is no way to get in :/



If you progress further in the main quest you can get in if you ask about the elder scrolls.


----------



## Turbo10

linkin said:


> If you progress further in the main quest you can get in if you ask about the elder scrolls.



that might be a spoiler to some people ha, but thanks for that!


----------



## Troncoso

I killed 2 dragons! Woo! Same time I might add. Died a few times trying, but I got them.


----------



## Masterfulks

I've found the fire bolt spell to be good against the dragons. It has such a long range that I can get them then they hover or land, and a few extra shots when they fly around.

I've found the dragons to be about the least threatening monsters in the game.


----------



## ScottALot

There's a dragon site way far up near Winterhold that I stumbled upon. The dragon was like a mile away on a cliff. I wasn't really feeling up to a dragon fight at the time, not having potions and such, so I just show a random arrow in its direction and walked off. Then the health meter showed up and I was like "Sh*****************t!". I still killed it, though


----------



## linkin

Turbo10 said:


> that might be a spoiler to some people ha, but thanks for that!



Hardly... the game is called "The Elder Scrolls" after all  I haven't played any other TES game before Skyrim though, so all this is new to me. Playing Fallout 3 and New Vegas helps as the engines are basically the same, as are most of the game mechanics. So anyway, main quest complete, I'm the head of the Thieves Guild and Arch-Mage of the College of Winterhold, as well as a Nightingale. On to the Dark Brotherhood! Also, miscellaneous quest overload! So much stuff to do... So many quest markers! 

I have so many extra dragon souls it's not funny, you guys want some? 

Thoroughly enjoying this game. Can't believe my brother hasn't started playing yet.


----------



## Troncoso

I'm not even close to done (I don't think) and I've played the past 2 days for a least 12 hours each day. I also have way to many dragon souls. It seems every time you decide to do a quest, a dragon comes out to great you at your fast travel location.

I'm not one to do the story line and then side quests, I try to take out every quest I can find as I go along. Though, I need help. One quest - striking the heart.... it says to go to Treva's Watch and kill a Silver Hand Leader...But there isn't one there. When I watch what little videos there are of it, I always see people doing the quest in Lost Knife Hideout...so I went there and killed everyone... and it didn't doing anything...What the hell!?!?!


----------



## jonnyp11

i do the same for the quests, and since i share the xbox and do other things sometimes my bro has ~50hrs and i have ~22hrs in the game. but can ya'll give me those souls, they neve attack me, but my bro has too many too, he even had one land and attack him inside the college of winterhold, what the crap?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Heading off to get the sap from the Gilderwood trees. I feel slightly bad as my companion died from an ambush, but they were stupid enough to not equip their weapons and run around punching them. v.v Ugh.

My Wood Elf is coming along nicely as a sneaky archer scout though!


----------



## linkin

Guess who's completed smithing, archery and is now running around (or sneaking around) with full legendary nightingale armour (armour rating is about 450 ) with a daedric sword (legendary) cutting people's throats or running them through for the dark brotherhood?


----------



## Turbo10

linkin said:


> Guess who's completed smithing, archery and is now running around (or sneaking around) with full legendary nightingale armour (armour rating is about 450 ) with a daedric sword (legendary) cutting people's throats or running them through for the dark brotherhood?



Guess who cares?  ha joking, i havent played it for about a day :O been playing other stuff, but ive got full daedric and all that, i need to crack on with the main quest its pretty easy to get distracted from it


----------



## Troncoso

Is anyone else experiencing an awkward abundance of epic and battle music? Like, I'm playing now and the music won't stop, it goes from "Just entered a giant important city music" to "someone is about to attack you music" and back and forth. It didn't happen yesterday...


----------



## Phy

I keep hearing dragons off in the distance. I'm going to unlock every shout at the rate I keep running into dragons.


----------



## Troncoso

how do you unlock more words for each shout?


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> how do you unlock more words for each shout?



You have to find those words. Not all of the same words for each shout are grouped together.


----------



## Phy

Some side quest dungeons have them, or you can ask the greybeard where to find a word. There are even a couple open world ones, and there's usually a dragon there.


----------



## jonnyp11

can someone help me, i told my girl that i got from becoming a thane to wait somewhere and completely forgot to tell her to come along and now i don't remember where she is, and i can't get a new companion because of her, so i'm f'd there. i really need her to be my pack-mule, and she has my enchanted bow that captures souls.


----------



## Phy

When I bought a house in Whiterun she moved from the Jarl's house to mine. Have you checked the Jarls place, or your house if you have one?


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, i bought the house and she showed up there.


----------



## kennebell347

Dont wanna lose her!


----------



## Troncoso

I've lost one already, but when I became Thane of Solitude, I got another...and a much bigger house!


----------



## linkin

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> *image*



Haha. the skills thing is annoying, as well as the magic list. But strangely, it hasn't effected the overall experience for me at all. I happily go along with it.


----------



## jonnyp11

i like the look of having the selected item centered on the screen, but yeah they could have done a little better.


----------



## linkin

Troncoso said:


> Haha. the skills thing is annoying, as well as the magic list. But strangely, it hasn't effected the overall experience for me at all. I happily go along with it.



Me too, for the most part... but I found some articles that make my blood boil:

http://games.on.net/article/14226/Bethesda_Developing_for_PC_is_a_Headache
http://games.on.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=190732

http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/EricSchwarz/20111111/8866/Skyrim_or_How_Not_to_Make_a_PC_Game.php

I want to punch Bethesda's team in the balls over and over.


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> Me too, for the most part... but I found some articles that make my blood boil:
> 
> http://games.on.net/article/14226/Bethesda_Developing_for_PC_is_a_Headache
> http://games.on.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=190732
> 
> http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/EricSchwarz/20111111/8866/Skyrim_or_How_Not_to_Make_a_PC_Game.php
> 
> I want to punch Bethesda's team in the balls over and over.



Meh. I mean, honestly. You have to agree with them. It costs a lot more to build from the ground up for PC, and there is a lot less money in PC gaming. Now matte how well the title is, no matter how optimized and bug-free, it's cheaper for gamers to buy the console versions.


----------



## tlarkin

I picked it up, about 30 hours in.  Did the Mage college and Thief guild quests so now I am the Arch Mage and the Guild Leader.   I play a destruction and summoner mage mostly, but do have some 1-hand weapons.  My companions I usually build as a tank, lots of armor and 2hander or shield/sword.   Magic is pretty powerful and right now I have 200% mana regen rate so I can cast big spells pretty often but have no armor.  So as long as my companion acts as a meat shield and my summon as a distraction I can pretty much beat anything.

Been playing on the adept level or whatever medium is.  I will probably go back through and play again on expert mode once I beat the game over the first time.  The only part I had a lot of trouble with was beating Morokei, which was vital since he gives you a 100% mana regen mask.  I probably spent an hour on just him and he killed me lots.


----------



## Aastii

One thing which I dislike about the game, though it was true with previous TES games and FO, is that the difficulty curve is backwards - it starts off harder, with most difficulty mid game, in this case I found it to be around level 10-15, and once you get to late game you have so many skills and such good gear that you can stand taking crap from anything all at once and nuke them down so damn fast.

I think I mentioned earlier in the thread that I found 2x1h to be relatively underpowered, but I take that back now. With two good weapons + skills + armour, I am face rolling everything.

I think I will do the same as tlarkin and play through again, only as a mage and with harder difficulty, as I too am on medium settings

=EDIT=

oh and last night with the help of a Canuck I finally worked out how to put the rings in the doors for the claws. I honestly had no idea and up to then was just trial and erroring it


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> One thing which I dislike about the game, though it was true with previous TES games and FO, is that the difficulty curve is backwards - it starts off harder, with most difficulty mid game, in this case I found it to be around level 10-15, and once you get to late game you have so many skills and such good gear that you can stand taking crap from anything all at once and nuke them down so damn fast.
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier in the thread that I found 2x1h to be relatively underpowered, but I take that back now. With two good weapons + skills + armour, I am face rolling everything.
> 
> I think I will do the same as tlarkin and play through again, only as a mage and with harder difficulty, as I too am on medium settings
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> oh and last night with the help of a Canuck I finally worked out how to put the rings in the doors for the claws. I honestly had no idea and up to then was just trial and erroring it



I feel the difficulty is a result of the level we play it at. I think I will also try a new character, but on the hardest difficulty and see what happens.

You know, if you'd read the journals by the guys you get the claws from, you'd know. Haha


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> I feel the difficulty is a result of the level we play it at. I think I will also try a new character, but on the hardest difficulty and see what happens.
> 
> You know, if you'd read the journals by the guys you get the claws from, you'd know. Haha



The extent of me reading the books went something like this:

1. Find a book

2. Read said book

2a. If book is valuable, take/steal it

3. Hope the book gives quest

4. If book does give quest, follow marker

5. If book does not give quest, move on


----------



## Kewl Munky

Anyone get the 100,000 gold achievement yet? I am up to 30,000, mostly got it from within the last couple days of playing. After a while money seems way too easy to get. Should be 1,000,000 gold, that would be a challenge.


----------



## linkin

Well, I trashed my saves and started over. So many things I didn't learn until later, so much stuff I threw away too. Going for a nord melee guy this time


----------



## Shane

Guys,Does this game get tied to an account like steam or something if you buy retail?

I ask Because if it does not,then if dont like the game i could sell it on again.

Seems hardly any game devs these days release demos for pc games. :/


----------



## skidude

> Does this game get tied to an account like steam or something if you buy retail?


Yes it does. When you put in the disk and hit "install" it brings up Steam and has you enter the code into Steam.


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Yes it does. When you put in the disk and hit "install" it brings up Steam and has you enter the code into Steam.





Whats even more annoying,Its £5 more on steam as a download than it is to buy retail......arghhh!


----------



## Troncoso

Nevakonaza said:


> Whats even more annoying,Its £5 more on steam as a download than it is to buy retail......arghhh!



Have you not played an Elder Scolls game before?


----------



## 1337dingo

i got this game for my ps3 as i wanted to play and didnt wanna wait for my new graPHICS card to play it, i forgot about saving alot so i would get to a certain point die and get chucked way far back to the auto save, so yeah my only gripe is remembering to save often  and thats my issue


----------



## Motorcharge

Aastii said:


> One thing which I dislike about the game, though it was true with previous TES games and FO, is that the difficulty curve is backwards - it starts off harder, with most difficulty mid game, in this case I found it to be around level 10-15, and once you get to late game you have so many skills and such good gear that you can stand taking crap from anything all at once and nuke them down so damn fast.



This is actually one of my favorite aspects of TES games. It's more realistic and I like seeing how high I can get my skills up. My main Oblivion character could damn near jump to the moon by the time I stopped playing.


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> One thing which I dislike about the game, though it was true with previous TES games and FO, is that the difficulty curve is backwards - it starts off harder, with most difficulty mid game, in this case I found it to be around level 10-15, and once you get to late game you have so many skills and such good gear that you can stand taking crap from anything all at once and nuke them down so damn fast.
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier in the thread that I found 2x1h to be relatively underpowered, but I take that back now. With two good weapons + skills + armour, I am face rolling everything.
> 
> I think I will do the same as tlarkin and play through again, only as a mage and with harder difficulty, as I too am on medium settings
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> oh and last night with the help of a Canuck I finally worked out how to put the rings in the doors for the claws. I honestly had no idea and up to then was just trial and erroring it



Pays to look at them in your inventory doesn't it? 

Does anyone know how many claws there are? I found heaps, the gold, sapphire, emerald, diamond, ebony, ivory and i think a few others. There's so much stuff to do and loot to gather.


----------



## Aastii

Motorcharge said:


> This is actually one of my favorite aspects of TES games. It's more realistic and I like seeing how high I can get my skills up. My main Oblivion character could damn near jump to the moon by the time I stopped playing.



I didn't like Oblivion though, however having played Skyrim I bought it on Steam deal a few days back, hoping having played Skyrim excessively I will enjoy it more


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> Pays to look at them in your inventory doesn't it?
> 
> Does anyone know how many claws there are? I found heaps, the gold, sapphire, emerald, diamond, ebony, ivory and i think a few others. There's so much stuff to do and loot to gather.



...Should you...should you be keeping them for something???


----------



## Masterfulks

Troncoso said:


> ...Should you...should you be keeping them for something???



I know I've used two of them for quests and opening doors that led to more shouts.


----------



## jonnyp11

oh my god, i restarted with a wood elf archer assassin and i never woulda imagined how much better it is to play that way. that 2x and soon to be 3x sneak bonus damage helps so much. can someone tell me where the assassin's guild is or whatever?


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> oh my god, i restarted with a wood elf archer assassin and i never woulda imagined how much better it is to play that way. that 2x and soon to be 3x sneak bonus damage helps so much. can someone tell me where the assassin's guild is or whatever?



There is no Assassin's Guild... unless you mean the Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## 1337dingo

lol few funny things, walked into a town looked at a chicken was like aww cute, then i was like DIE killed it and for killing a chicken the hole town decided i deserved to die... another after i had just killed the first dragon went to the town to talk to the king or whatever the guy next to him was like " he is not the dragon born if he was he would shout" .. so i did, and the guards decided i was to be killed...


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> There is no Assassin's Guild... unless you mean the Dark Brotherhood.



idk what it is, idk much about the game, just are there any assassin like groups or anything and if so how do i find them.


----------



## Kewl Munky

In my first Dwemmer dungeon and I love it. Awesome stuff they have in there. Are the cores of their machines used for anything?


----------



## Phy

Making money.


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> idk what it is, idk much about the game, just are there any assassin like groups or anything and if so how do i find them.



Look up how to join the Dark Brotherhood. They are more or less what you are looking for. (I don't know how myself, I've not gotten to that point)

I am the leader of the Thieves Guild though. Doesn't really do you any good, from what I can tell so far.


----------



## Turbo10

Kewl Munky said:


> In my first Dwemmer dungeon and I love it. Awesome stuff they have in there. Are the cores of their machines used for anything?



the gyros or whatever they are called, power cores? i don't think so, you can smelt all of the dwemer items into dwarven ingots, and they sell for quite a bit but other than that they don't really do anything


----------



## Motorcharge

Troncoso said:


> Look up how to join the Dark Brotherhood. They are more or less what you are looking for. (I don't know how myself, I've not gotten to that point)
> 
> I am the leader of the Thieves Guild though. Doesn't really do you any good, from what I can tell so far.



does a ton of good if you keep the skeleton key.


----------



## linkin

Motorcharge said:


> does a ton of good if you keep the skeleton key.



You evil bastard!  I didn't even use it...


----------



## jonnyp11

what does the key do? unlock every door or something?


----------



## Aastii

I should imagine, which is a downside if anything, you are losing out on a crap load of XP from lockpicking


----------



## jonnyp11

god, my brother found a giant's club and it does 94 damage but ways 17 and is valued for 1 septom, but it wouldn't let him pick the darn thing up, i hate it when it does that crap.

Also i love the Dark Brotherhood. Let's just say you get to kill some important people and get a certain awsome horse that was in Oblivion too


----------



## Motorcharge

jonnyp11 said:


> what does the key do? unlock every door or something?


Unfortunately no since they removed forcing locks but it is unbreakable/unlimited use.



Aastii said:


> I should imagine, which is a downside if anything, you are losing out on a crap load of XP from lockpicking


Nope, you still get xp from the skill ups with it.


----------



## Aastii

Motorcharge said:


> Unfortunately no since they removed forcing locks but it is unbreakable/unlimited use.
> 
> 
> Nope, you still get xp from the skill ups with it.



Oh, so it is less a key and more a super lockpick?


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> Oh, so it is less a key and more a super lockpick?



its a lockpick that never breaks, you still have to actually pick the lock with it


----------



## jonnyp11

so it's basically the same thing as that perk you could get.


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> so it's basically the same thing as that perk you could get.



Pretty much, but unless you return it, you won't become the leader of the Thieve's Guild....which doesn't really seem to be as much of a perk as the skeleton key...........

but, for the sake of completionism, I returned it.


----------



## Motorcharge

jonnyp11 said:


> so it's basically the same thing as that perk you could get.


Yes, but with far less point investment.



Troncoso said:


> Pretty much, but unless you return it, you won't become the leader of the Thieve's Guild....which doesn't really seem to be as much of a perk as the skeleton key...........
> 
> but, for the sake of completionism, I returned it.



I will when I get towards the end of this character. I'd keep it, but I want the XBL achievement.


----------



## kennebell347

I am now stuck in a cave full of bada$$ goblin things that are pounding my face in. I cant go back the way I came. I learned my lesson exploring caves while traveling to a town... don't do it right now lol.


----------



## donaldpeter58

You could be a warrior with a two-handed greatsword or a mace and a shield or you could be a battlemage with a dagger in one hand and a spell in another. Or you could dual-wield spells. You essentially be what you want without having the burden of being forced to choose a strict class early in the game.


----------



## Troncoso

*Possible Spoilers*

So I just finished the game and wow....I'm slightly disappointed about the end. The fight (for me at least) was pathetically easy. It lasted about 20 seconds, and then nothing. Good job, now go home. WTF?!?! Did I miss something?

I will say, before finishing the main quest line, I did everything else first. So, I'm arch-mage, leader of the companions, finished the civil war, leader of the dark brotherhood, and the thieve's guild. Besides petty quests here and there...I don't really know what else to do...


----------



## linkin

Play again with a different type of character. I found that ranged was massively overpowered. Now I'm playing as a melee/magic guy and next play will be a thoroughbred mage.


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> Play again with a different type of character. I found that ranged was massively overpowered. Now I'm playing as a melee/magic guy and next play will be a thoroughbred mage.



I started out with a one hand/magic with light armor and progressed to dual wield with heavy armor.

Every time I do a quest I would start with a bow until I was spotted. Bah. I think it was the difficulty level set so low.

My only weakness was magic, that could take me out pretty fast.


----------



## Motorcharge

Troncoso said:


> *Possible Spoilers*
> 
> So I just finished the game and wow....I'm slightly disappointed about the end. The fight (for me at least) was pathetically easy. It lasted about 20 seconds, and then nothing. Good job, now go home. WTF?!?! Did I miss something?
> 
> I will say, before finishing the main quest line, I did everything else first. So, I'm arch-mage, leader of the companions, finished the civil war, leader of the dark brotherhood, and the thieve's guild. Besides petty quests here and there...I don't really know what else to do...



The main quest isn't over, and yeah I was kinda disappointed by that too. More of the main story picks up awhile later.


----------



## Troncoso

Motorcharge said:


> The main quest isn't over, and yeah I was kinda disappointed by that too. More of the main story picks up awhile later.



No...I've done it all, unless you are talking about expansions.


----------



## Motorcharge

Troncoso said:


> No...I've done it all, unless you are talking about expansions.



*SPOILER ALERT*

You're talking about where you defeat Alduin in what is essentially Valhalla (forget what they call it in game) right?


----------



## Troncoso

Motorcharge said:


> *SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> You're talking about where you defeat Alduin in what is essentially Valhalla (forget what they call it in game) right?



In the place after death. The second fight with him.


----------



## Motorcharge

Troncoso said:


> In the place after death. The second fight with him.



Yeah, there's more to it later on. Or, at least there's another line related to you killing him.


----------



## Troncoso

Motorcharge said:


> Yeah, there's more to it later on. Or, at least there's another line related to you killing him.



Where would I go for that. When I check wikis and what not, it says that's the last of the main quest line...If you are talking about the blades quests, I've done those as well.


----------



## Motorcharge

Troncoso said:


> Where would I go for that. When I check wikis and what not, it says that's the last of the main quest line...If you are talking about the blades quests, I've done those as well.



Something to do with masks, I haven't come across it yet, but my friends was telling me about it and how it only comes up after finishing the main quest.


----------



## 1337dingo

im still way far back in the game lol like only an hour or so under my belt i gotta talk to a grey beard or somthing because i killed a dragon


----------



## Troncoso

Motorcharge said:


> Something to do with masks, I haven't come across it yet, but my friends was telling me about it and how it only comes up after finishing the main quest.



I looked up what you are talking about. It's not really a quest though. You just collect some masks. Thing is, I've found like half of them...but I sold them...


----------



## JasonJohnston09

I'm playing more of a warrior class. I maxed out smithing and made dragon armor, and have maxed out my one hand skill. I use the blade of woe and the mace of molag bal. If things get hairy, I'll switch over to the dragon shield. I am working on maxing out conjuration. My next class will probably be more of a rogue, or mage.

Quests you must complete: (IMO)
dark brotherhood quest chain
thieves guild quest chain
house of horrors


----------



## Manakore

I love this game.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

I'm actually playing on the 360 atm. I wish I had my desktop built so I could play on the pc. Still lacking a PSU, SSD, and Video Card. Boo for spending all my hard earned money on everyone else for christmas


----------



## Fooozball

Idk if it's just me but I play at 1920x1200 and I can't tell the difference between my 9800GTX+ running medium settings and my 560ti running on ultra settings. Maybe when I tested the settings it was dark out and I couldn't tell?


----------



## ScottALot

JasonJohnston09 said:


> I'm actually playing on the 360 atm. I wish I had my desktop built so I could play on the pc. Still lacking a PSU, SSD, and Video Card. Boo for spending all my hard earned money on everyone else for christmas



Y'know... I've got a 750w PSU and GTX285 or GTX260 for sale


----------



## JasonJohnston09

ScottALot said:


> Y'know... I've got a 750w PSU and GTX285 or GTX260 for sale



What kind of 750w? I'd be interested in both video cards . Send me a pm if you don't mind. I can't find the PM option >.<


----------



## ScottALot

JasonJohnston09 said:


> What kind of 750w? I'd be interested in both video cards . Send me a pm if you don't mind. I can't find the PM option >.<



You need a certain post count to do so... maybe 50.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Boo  I had better get to posting!


----------



## jonnyp11

It's 100 for both pm'ing and posting in the for sale thread. And I think I looked on their earlier today and I don't remember those 2 being on there, guess I'll look again cuz I might be getting something for Christmas 

Yeah, you should prob both bump and update your for sale thread if you want to sell those cuz only that 260 is in there and it is on the second page.


----------



## jacobblack15

You aren't forced to do anything. You could be a warrior with a two-handed greatsword or a mace and a shield or you could be a battlemage with a dagger in one hand and a spell in another. Or you could dual-wield spells.


----------



## Darkserge

I heard about this game and I am going to buy this soon for PC. When I checked online for the recommended requirements:

Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
4GB System RAM
6GB free HDD space
DirectX 9.0c compatible NVIDIA or AMD ATI video card with 1GB of RAM (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 or higher; ATI Radeon 4890 or higher).
DirectX compatible sound card
Internet access for Steam activation

I have 
Window 7 32 bit
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 3.6 Ghz(overclocked)
3.5GB System RAM
ATI Radeon 4870 512 MB

 Not sure I will get lags, maybe small....


----------



## jonnyp11

you should be able to easily get some pretty dang high settings, it's not a very demanding game.


----------



## Motorcharge

jonnyp11 said:


> you should be able to easily get some pretty dang high settings, it's not a very demanding game.



He doesn't even meet the recommended requirements. Mid range settings more than likely.

Luckily there's not a ton of action going on at once so lag shouldn't be an issue at realistic settings.


----------



## Darkserge

Thanks guys.


----------



## jonnyp11

actually i looked his listed monitor up and its 1680x1050 (isn't that 720p, i forgot), so he would be just about maxing wouldn't he?


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> actually i looked his listed monitor up and its 1680x1050 (isn't that 720p, i forgot), so he would be just about maxing wouldn't he?



720p is 1280x720 just as 1080p is 1920x1080

He could max it, but he'll see really poor frame-rates. Even my laptop studders every now and then at max.

To see the best performance to presentation ratio, you are probably looking at about medium settings.


----------



## Darkserge

I have to keep 1680X1050 to able to read fonts clearly. The Frame Rate is jumping between 25 to 35 on ultra setting. I change down to high, and getting 30 to 40 FPS. I am thinking about buying better video card like GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 2GB

This is my topic for choose one of the video cards or lets me know that you find a better deal than both them http://www.computerforum.com/204680-upgrading-tight-buget.html


----------



## Fooozball

Darkserge said:


> I have to keep 1680X1050 to able to read fonts clearly. The Frame Rate is jumping between 25 to 35 on ultra setting. I change down to high, and getting 30 to 40 FPS. I am thinking about buying better video card like GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 2GB
> 
> This is my topic for choose one of the video cards or lets me know that you find a better deal than both them http://www.computerforum.com/204680-upgrading-tight-buget.html



Keep your card... and just play on medium. I couldn't really tell the difference between that and high/ultra in skyrim.


----------



## jackpeter20

You aren't forced to do anything. You could be a warrior with a two-handed greatsword or a mace and a shield or you could be a battlemage with a dagger in one hand and a spell in another. Or you could dual-wield spells. You essentially be what you want without having the burden of being forced to choose a strict class early in the game.


----------



## kennebell347

I cant quit playing this game. I am 45 hours in and still am overwhelmed with what I have left to do. I am not even a quarter of the way through the game. I haven't even been to every city.


----------



## Troncoso

kennebell347 said:


> I cant quit playing this game. I am 45 hours in and still am overwhelmed with what I have left to do. I am not even a quarter of the way through the game. I haven't even been to every city.



I did the same thing. I play non-stop when it came out. Then I beat the game...I'm slaughtered it at 99 hours, and realized there is nothing else I can really do. Sure, more Thieve or Assassin quests...but those aren't that exciting.

When you get to that point, you'll actually be able to stop playing it.


----------



## Motorcharge

Agreed, I'm like 55ish now and I've done all the main quests, now it's just a bunch of little insignificant side quests. At least in Oblivion you could level the hell out of your character at that point.

Also whoever decided to remove Acrobatics sucks.


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## kennebell347

Yeah now I am trying to get rid of my bounty in Markarth. I did the quest in the prison and now everytime a guard sees me he goes through the dialogue about going to jail for my crimes. I accept then nothing happens... I am left with no choice but to fight/run. This raises my bounty even higher. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Turbo10

kennebell347 said:


> Yeah now I am trying to get rid of my bounty in Markarth. I did the quest in the prison and now everytime a guard sees me he goes through the dialogue about going to jail for my crimes. I accept then nothing happens... I am left with no choice but to fight/run. This raises my bounty even higher. Anyone have any ideas?



i had that problem, just punch someone and you only have to pay the fine for that (not the 1k one)

EDIT: no wait i misread, if they instantly try to arrest you then idk there might be a console command to remove bounty


----------



## linkin

kennebell347 said:


> Yeah now I am trying to get rid of my bounty in Markarth. I did the quest in the prison and now everytime a guard sees me he goes through the dialogue about going to jail for my crimes. I accept then nothing happens... I am left with no choice but to fight/run. This raises my bounty even higher. Anyone have any ideas?



I got that as well. You need to either take over markarth with the stormcloaks or the empire and it will erase your bounty (without cheating)


----------



## kennebell347

I have already taken over markarth with the stormcloaks. The stormcloak guards are the ones im dealing with.


----------



## linkin

Ohhh, you might be in trouble then


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhBiNx749Zw&feature=youtu.be

unarmed c.c


----------



## Troncoso

FuryRosewood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhBiNx749Zw&feature=youtu.be
> 
> unarmed c.c



I want this to be my next character.......


Anyone else make a character on master difficulty? It took me like 30 minutes to kill the first dragon because it slaughtered everyone and I had to run around it shooting arrows at it. Otherwise 1 blast of fired killed me.


----------



## Perkomate

my mate just got full Daedric armour, and he's level 24. 101 smithing. Iron daggers FTW


----------



## Aastii

Perkomate said:


> my mate just got full Daedric armour, and he's level 24. 101 smithing. Iron daggers FTW



Full dragon at 28


----------



## kennebell347

Yeah I had full dragon and daedric around 25 or so. But I got my smithing up very early. Now it is time to max enchanting and alchemy to make some great smithing and enchanting potions to make even better armor and weapons.

Enchanting takes forever. I'm at 92 or so and its been a lot of boring work. Not sure about alchemy.


----------



## Aastii

Let's get in the festive spirit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U-XcjDJ4rbw


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> Let's get in the festive spirit:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U-XcjDJ4rbw



Haha. These people and their Christmas lights. 

I'm like lvl 50, max smithing, I have maxed out deadric armor, deadric dual swords, deadric bow, My enchanting is as strong as it can get and all my armor and weapons are fully enchanted.

Nothing is a challenge. Nothing.

Don't know when I got max smithing. But it happened all at once.


----------



## Perkomate

Aastii said:


> Full dragon at 28



he's got like 3 sets of full dragon, but it's not quite as good as Daedric and it looks like poo


----------



## claptonman

Can I buy this used for PC and have it still work?


----------



## Aastii

claptonman said:


> Can I buy this used for PC and have it still work?



No, it gets bound to a steam account so it can not be resold


----------



## claptonman

Why is there a Dwemer on my screen...


----------



## Danda

I was running a Imperial Mage, level 17 then gave up because I finished the main quest too early. 

Restarted with a Orc Warrior (Sheidl/Dual Weilding one handers). I am having a ball of fun so far how I put the main quests on the side and complete quests that are on the side. Join the Imperials first and captured all Stormcloak Territory. Join the Companions and completed all their work (Got their axe which is hanging out my entry door in my home at Whiterun. 

I join the Dark Brotherhood, though I dont like it too much. Im against killing innocent, but killing criminals is different.

So far 40+ hours on my Orc Warrior and its a ton of fun so far. Her is level 26, though I need to work on getting dragon Armour


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> Why is there a Dwemer on my screen...



....Ghost Centurion.......:gun:


----------



## Perkomate

Nord single handed axe w/shield with a bow and arrow. Going pretty well. Started Dark Brotherhood, which is earning me too much bounty.


----------

